
Show HN: Video News Feeds (I find it useful so you may too..) - aogl
https://news.ao.gl/
======
aogl
Just threw together a quick video news feeds page. I am obsessed with knowing
about world news and am sick of having to go between channels all the time. I
found it easier to just have this on the side of one of my monitors to quickly
see what's going on. The Google News feed (bottom right) updates every couple
minutes as well..

Sharing this as perhaps other may find it useful too..

~~~
aogl
I'm in the UK, so perhaps other feeds are better for you? List which feeds you
care about if you're elsewhere and I could dump them into some dropdown or
something..

